# Grade A Induc. Ballast ?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone have any sources for grade A 100% top notch induction ballast and/or whole fixture ballast combo's ?? We are having some problems with lemons with our current instant on 100/150 induction flood ballast. 

Thanks in advance


----------

